
Is Xamarian mature yet? - ryanlm
If you were starting a new project, would you choose it?
======
a-saleh
I did use it two years ago, and it was mature enough if we followed these
constrains:

* do not rely on Xamarin Forms, except for some menial configuration ui

* do not link native libraries, because fixing them after i.e Xcode upgrade can be PITA

* understand the difference in code-sharing with PCL Libraries and with multiple project sharing the same source folder, both have their advantages and disadvantages (PCL is usually stricter, with smaller api surface supporting more platforms, with sharing source you achieve greater code-reuse, but will have to use IFDEF)

I would probably choose it for a new project, but I really like C# and really
dislike Objective-C :-)

